# Special people in our lives



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

This isn't completely related to hunting, fishing, etc. But, oli's post and some of the responses got me thinking about the special people in our lives, those that make us happy to be alive even when we've hit our lowest of lows. My wife is one of those people to me and the most important one to me. 

This is maybe a little sappy and personal, but I wanted to share it for some reason. She's always leaving me notes in the morning before work. I've saved every one and usually have one in my wallet. This is one she left for me yesterday afternoon before heading out of town for the weekend. I teared up when finding it.

I was hoping others would share some stories of people that are special to them, whether in the outdoors or not.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Just wanted to say that's awesome and appreciate you sharing. Like my friends say, she "seems like a keeper". 

I'll have to rack my brain for something along this lines. My lovely wife is also good at such stuff.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

backcountry said:


> Just wanted to say that's awesome and appreciate you sharing. Like my friends say, she "seems like a keeper".
> 
> I'll have to rack my brain for something along this lines. My lovely wife is also good at such stuff.


+1


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Don"t know why my wife has stuck by me all these years, but I thank the lord every day that she has!!~


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

My buddy John and I have always said.......
We married up !!!
Never have figured out why Red married me to begin with. Just glad she has put up with me for over 42 years.


----------

